# BJJ in Trenton, NJ area?



## jmmhamilton (Feb 3, 2005)

Anyone know of any BJJ schools around the Trenton, NJ (Mercer County)?

Thanks


----------



## still learning (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello, Many BBJ run there schools at home. You may want to run an AD in your local paper and ask about the BBJ in your area. You may get lucky and find someone who has one or was thinking of starting a BBJ school nearby. ....Aloha


----------



## Kenpodoc (Feb 4, 2005)

Rick Tucci has Machado  BJJ as part of his school in Princeton. it's probably woth the drive if you can't find one closer.

Jeff


----------

